# Giraffe slobber and greedy birds



## LizM (Oct 22, 2005)

My daughter got the biggest kick out of feeding the giraffe at the zoo today but she said she got giraffe slobber on her hands (yes, we used anti-bacterial gel on her hands afterwards).






Then the Lorakeets are so greedy it is unreal.








The Lorakeet on my hubby's hand drew blood right after this shot trying to get to the nectar cup he was holding!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for sharing these, Liz, I like them, though I am sure your husband did NOT like to be bitten by the lorikeet, ouch :shock:


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 25, 2005)

Arn't Lories beutifull birds? And such fun! We keep birds, but few as small as the Lories, mostly macaws and cockatoos. Now, those are birds that draw blood, but most often they are such gentle giants. Thanks for sharing the pics Lix, looks like your daughter had great fun... being slobered on.


----------



## TPOL (Oct 25, 2005)

neat shots! thanks for sharing, but i heard on the tv that the gel handsanitizer does not work against ecoli (sp)...you need hot soapy water...i dont want to scare you but i thought i would let you know


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 25, 2005)

On the slightly "off" topic of handsanitizer and other slobber related issues, I can make a commit. The human mouth is one of the dirtiest mouths (germ wise) in the animal world. For instance, our dog and parrots mouths are almost sterile compaired to ours. We are more likely to make then sick than they us if somehow we were to exchange a little slobber. Just a little food for thought.


----------



## LizM (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys!  Yeah, the bird bite was no fun!  Cockatoos are greta birds.  Used to be one I'd visit at the local dept store pet dept when I was a kid.  The sign said "My name is Chester and I bite!" but anytime I walked into the area he ran over to the side of his cage and jammed his head against the bars so I could scratch behind his ears.

On the sanitizer thing - I know the gel is far from perfect but Giraffe's certainly aren't carion eaters so I wasn't too worried.  The Lorikeets dirty little feet worried me more and soap and water was available after that!

Yup, human mouths very dirty!  But I still think dogs are worse - look at what they eat!!!!


----------

